# Mr. President, the war isnt about you  or golf



## ohio_eric (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Lee (May 15, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love Keith Olbermann.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2008)

Keith.


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2008)

I'm sorry. Giving up golf is the sort of thing you do for Lent. NOT for war.


----------



## Blexican (May 15, 2008)

Holy fuck Olbermann is the man! Thanks for posting, eric! I was bummed out about missing his special comment last night, but I was not left disappointed.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 15, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 16, 2008)

Holy shit that guy is good. He should write speeches for the democrats.


----------



## Durero (May 16, 2008)




----------



## noodles (May 16, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 17, 2008)

Jezus... That was nothing short of amazing!


----------



## 7slinger (May 17, 2008)

that was some heavy shit right there

Keith


----------



## GuitarG2 (May 17, 2008)

Holy shit! Keith Olbermann is the king of verbal assassination!


----------



## auxioluck (May 17, 2008)

That was really one of the most eloquent bashings I have ever heard in my life. And, here's the kicker, he's right. I don't really give a shit about democrat/republican....but I give a shit about right and wrong. Keith, you keep on trucking! I'm sick of funding death!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2008)

ARGH! Videos are no longer available?

EDIT: Actually it's working but only on the YouTube site.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 17, 2008)

That... was... awesome. 

I'm so glad to see him get angry! That's definitely the sort of thing to get angry about.


----------



## Stitch (May 17, 2008)

Brutal.


----------



## thesimo (May 17, 2008)

holy crap. Keith kicked some ass there. But it really shows how shockingly bad bush is


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2008)

Epic rant. He really should be writing speeches as someone said, I think it would resonate with people more than the cliched bs coming out of the Clinton/Obama camp.


----------



## JBroll (May 17, 2008)

Win.

Jeff


----------



## Vince (May 17, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Win.
> 
> Jeff



wait, you're on our side now?


----------



## JBroll (May 17, 2008)

?

I've always been anti-Bush... total twit. [EDIT: Total twit was aimed at W, not Vince... just for clarification.]

Jeff


----------



## HaGGuS (May 18, 2008)

The man speaks the truth...


----------



## noodles (May 18, 2008)

Vince said:


> wait, you're on our side now?



I think Jeff's anti-government.


----------



## Vince (May 18, 2008)

ah ok, you've got Ayn Rand in your description and I always see Noodles schooling you, so I just figured you were a bushie too


----------



## JBroll (May 18, 2008)

No, that's from some weird post Bob made that I can't fully recall.

I really can't see anyone who thinks anything of Rand at all liking Bush.

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 18, 2008)

^ He's right on, there. Bush's idea of "conservatism" means cut social spending, but BLOAT THE FUCK out of the rest of the government. Especially the military parts.

And fiscal responsibility? HA HA HA!  Amusing. How droll.


----------



## JBroll (May 19, 2008)

What was that post of yours? Chewbacca divided by Ayn Rand with some Fred Durst references and a pickup of some sort?

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2008)

Heh, yeah, something like that. Silly attempt to describe you.


----------



## abyss258 (May 19, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## noodles (May 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ He's right on, there. Bush's idea of "conservatism" means cut social spending, but BLOAT THE FUCK out of the rest of the government. Especially the military parts.



It makes perfect sense if you assume that he is trying to bankrupt the government, forcing the value of the dollar so low as to impoverish the middle class, creating a sharp division between the haves (serfs) and have-nots (nobility). It would be like feudal Europe, but with the value added corporate fascism in the military industrial complex.


----------



## JBroll (May 19, 2008)

Which is EXACTLY what fiscal conservatives want to do! Bravo!

Jeff


----------

